# JOSYMIR BABY GIRL



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub: :wub: Just got an e-mail from Josy who said she had a little girl who's 5 months old available. She's a little doll and look at that bow in her hair :biggrin: Had heard great things about Josymir, and being in NYC, had spoken to her a while back about pups since she's a drive (albeit a long one) from here. She didn't realize I just got my little guy. So anyone looking for a little girl, get ready to melt. Again I'm so happy I got a teen rather than a 12 week old...they know so much already. Take a look:
http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Puppies/Available.htm


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: OMG she has the sweetest face!!!
Sooo adorable


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She certainly is a little cutie pie! What a dainty little face!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love her! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, what a sweet little face,just my type. :wub: Now I have puppy fever, I thought I was soooo done with puppyfever.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Josy is a GREAT breeder. I just got my little girl from her about two months ago. Her dogs are healthy, happy, smart, and well-mannered. She is VERY knowledgeable about her dogs and will help you find the best fit for you. Really really love her and her dogs...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

OMG, I want her!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 15 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840243


> OMG, what a sweet little face,just my type. :wub: Now I have puppy fever, I thought I was soooo done with puppyfever. [/B]


I think puppy fever is terminal :wub: :wub: you never get over it :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nope, I'm not even looking.....  .....I need to have limits.....and I believe I've reached mine....  


I bet she's really adorable.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! she's adorable!

at 5 months she's the same size as Milo was at 10 weeks lol!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh what a sweet little girl :smheat: . I hope someone here grabs her up so we can all enjoy her B)


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a darling little girl! :wub: And I totally agree that Josy is wonderful - helpful, caring, generous with her time and expertise. I spoke with her when
I was looking, but she had no pups available at that time. Wonderful breeder!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a doll she is!! I love the look on her face. This is one exceptionally cute little girl!!!!! :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh man, what a sweet angel!!!!!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

I thought this cute girl might be Zoey's sister, but Josy indicated she is still keeping Zoey's sister. I had nothing but a great experience working with Josy, she is a fabulous breeder & person. She cares so much about all of her pups. I know this sweet girl will find a good home.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh my.... I love her-what a sweet face!!! But the size difference btw her and Winnie would be insane!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Oct 21 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842160


> Oh my.... I love her-what a sweet face!!! But the size difference btw her and Winnie would be insane![/B]



She is a tiny one, isn't she? Most of Josy's puppies are a little bigger at that age, I think.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

What an adorable little girl, she looks so sweet! :wub: I want another one so bad! :smheat: 
Dee


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

It looks like somene adopted the little girl  but I see there are others available I can't wait to see pictures! Oh why do I torture myself :blink: 
Dee


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Josymir's Baby Girl that you had the link to is coming home to live with us in Maryland tomorrow :celebrate - fireworks: 
Was going to post about her arrival but since her picture is gone from Josy's site the link you provided wouldn't show her and since I don't know how to post a pic I thought I would wait until she came home to take some pics and figure out how to post then. I hope to be more active with posting (especially pictures). I am sure Remmy will be very happy getting a little sister. Here's to hoping the transition goes well.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Love her! I spoke to Josy before I got Romo and she sent me a pic of one but was 1yr old. We really wanted a puppy so we decided against it but I really wouldn't mind a 5 month old girl. She is a doll!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Remmy's Mom @ Dec 27 2009, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867039


> Josymir's Baby Girl that you had the link to is coming home to live with us in Maryland tomorrow :celebrate - fireworks:
> Was going to post about her arrival but since her picture is gone from Josy's site the link you provided wouldn't show her and since I don't know how to post a pic I thought I would wait until she came home to take some pics and figure out how to post then. I hope to be more active with posting (especially pictures). I am sure Remmy will be very happy getting a little sister. Here's to hoping the transition goes well.[/B]


How exciting!! Congratulations!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Hope you post lots of pics!!!!!


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks, I will (as soon as I figure it out) :smpullhair:


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Remmy's Mom @ Dec 27 2009, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867039


> Josymir's Baby Girl that you had the link to is coming home to live with us in Maryland tomorrow :celebrate - fireworks:
> Was going to post about her arrival but since her picture is gone from Josy's site the link you provided wouldn't show her and since I don't know how to post a pic I thought I would wait until she came home to take some pics and figure out how to post then. I hope to be more active with posting (especially pictures). I am sure Remmy will be very happy getting a little sister. Here's to hoping the transition goes well.[/B]


Oh how exciting!!!! I wondered where she had gone. I am sure you can't wait to get your new puppy. I juts love my puppy, but like you can't figure out how to post pictures. I had a great experience and the transition was smooth plus Josy has always been there for me to answer my questions. I couldn't ask for anything more. Please keeps us posted.
Dee


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Remmy's Mom @ Dec 27 2009, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867039


> Josymir's Baby Girl that you had the link to is coming home to live with us in Maryland tomorrow :celebrate - fireworks:
> Was going to post about her arrival but since her picture is gone from Josy's site the link you provided wouldn't show her and since I don't know how to post a pic I thought I would wait until she came home to take some pics and figure out how to post then. I hope to be more active with posting (especially pictures). I am sure Remmy will be very happy getting a little sister. Here's to hoping the transition goes well.[/B]



Wow,congrats! She is gorgeous. I got an email from Josy today and she has a 7 month old girl who is 4lbs and 2 others ready in couple weeks! I thought somehow the 7month old was somehow mistaken for the 5 month old but I guess not since 7 month old is still available.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

How exciting. A new little fluff and a new sister. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Conratulations on your new baby girl from Josymir!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh can't wait to see your new baby!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Tina


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:Welcome 2: 

We are in Maryland as well. Welcome to you and your new baby. :Flowers 2:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Lucky you, that little girl is so sweet. Congrats. You have to learn how to post pictures,I'd love to see that precious little face again.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh! I can't wait to see pictures, she is an absolute doll. :wub: lucky you


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Remmy's Mom @ Dec 27 2009, 06:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867039


> Josymir's Baby Girl that you had the link to is coming home to live with us in Maryland tomorrow :celebrate - fireworks:
> Was going to post about her arrival but since her picture is gone from Josy's site the link you provided wouldn't show her and since I don't know how to post a pic I thought I would wait until she came home to take some pics and figure out how to post then. I hope to be more active with posting (especially pictures). I am sure Remmy will be very happy getting a little sister. Here's to hoping the transition goes well.[/B]



I am so happy for you! Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congratulations!!! i can't wait to see pics of her


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow -- can't wait to see your new little doll Remmy. :biggrin: I was in love with her on Josy's site and that's why I posted the original post. Josy seems to be super nice too so it's a real win/win. :chili: Try posting your pix through photobucket. It made it a lot simpler for me. Can't wait to see what she looks like now. :wub:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Congrats on your new arrival! It seems like yesterday when we picked up our Zoey from Josy & now she is 7 months. Looking forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

OMG ! Did you see this beauty? :wub: 

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Puppies/Available.htm

I am so frustrated! I can't figure out how to post pictures. How do you put pictures from a site in the body of the post?



Dee


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations Remmy's Mom. Please post pictures soon.

I did see the new puppy girl that they have available. She's so adorable. Wish I can handle more than 3. They're running my life 24/7 right now. :biggrin:


----------

